# Pooh Bear



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG soooo cute. A friend of mine put this costume on her pup and posted it on FB. I thought it was way too cute not to share


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Freakin adorable!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Right!! I wanna take his little butt home


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Love it! I sometimes wish they stayed that small


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha thats GREAT!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wowwwwwwww
Soooooooo effin cute


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

that is too friken cute. what kinda dog is it? hard to tell at that age looks sharpei.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Don't matter to me what breed it is... he's a pot 'o honey and absolutely adorable!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm not really sure what kinda pup he is I'll ask her. He's so cute I wanna steal him


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he's very cute , he does look like a lil pooh bear lol , part bear cub ? lol


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Aw I love pooh xD I just want to squish his little puppy cheeks...what an adorable pup


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Krystal I was lookin for my Pooh Bear, but this is way to cute. That is awesome and he;s sleeping. heheh you should steal him


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Tye I'm so gunna


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahahah as long as you share pics of that cutie lil thing I'm gunna help


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is stinking adorable!


----------

